# Pure flower mix for sale



## orchardfarm (Feb 8, 2014)

I have recently designed an organic dry flower mix for rodents. My original inspiration was to create a degu safe treat as many on the market have a high sugar content which with their risk of developing type 2 diabetes makes them unsuitable. But the mix is proving popular will all rodents.

I have just received a wonderful endorsement from degutopia.

Hi everyone,

Thought I'd share some herbal love from Anita at The Orchard Farm.

Anita hand picks the most wonderful dried herbs and creates mixes for degus that smell really scrumptious (and at the rate our degus scoffed them, they think so too!). They make a great addition to hay to get your degus eating more roughage, or just as a treat.

All the herbs selected have been 'degu-approved' by Degutopia.

You can get your hands on some at The Orchard Farm's Ebay store:
theorchardfarm | eBay

You can now also find a link to the shop on Degutopia's links page.

Enjoy!

--Chloe

Dr. Chloe Long BSc, PhD

If you would like to try it please find a link to my ebay shop.

theorchardfarm | eBay

Any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------

